# Ancient Lead of Interest to Physicists



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

http://www.gizmag.com/relics-physics-archaeology-roman-lead/30032/

If 3/4ths of you who look at this link just scan the middle 3/4ths of this article....


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Really interesting. Cool article.

And that video...all that just lying there for nearly 2000 years, fascinating.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good read, man. What specifically struck your fancy about it? If you're concern is with "new" lead's radioactivity, it's really only problematic for very specific research involving VERY sensitive instruments; it posses no risk (the radiation, anyway) to us in our use of it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Good read, man. What specifically struck your fancy about it? If you're concern is with "new" lead's radioactivity, it's really only problematic for very specific research involving VERY sensitive instruments; it posses no risk (the radiation, anyway) to us in our use of it.


What struck me in the picture was the fact that there was not much corrosion on the ingot. Brick homes are more radioactive than wood homes. It is all around us. Where I live is more radioactive because of the high altitude and sunny(?) climate. Not worried about 'new" lead.


----------

